# Image erstellen über lan einspielen womit wie?



## R00Ki3 (21. Januar 2005)

Hi, ich habe 6mal den gleichen Rechner Mainboard Hdd usw...
Bei diesen Rechnern muß ich also jedesmal das Betriebssystem+Treiber+Office usw. installieren.

Um Zeit zu sparen wäre es wohl einfacher 1Rechner vollständig zu installieren usw.
Von dem System dann ein Image zu erstellen.
Via bootfähiger CD oder so die anderen Rechner starten und das image draufspielen via lan...

Ich meine DriveImage wäre lan fähig, ich finde einfach nicht driveimage da powerquest von norton aufgekauft wurde...

Mir ist dabei wichtig das das Programm lan fähig, ich will nicht erst die platten wieder alle ausbauen.


----------



## mberger (21. Januar 2005)

du hast zwei möglichkeiten .. das image auf ne bootfähige cd/dvd brennen inklusive ghost und damit booten und zurückspielen

oder aber halt ne bootcd oder diskette erstellen die dir netzwerkunterstützung bietet .. sowas setze ich hier in der firma ein, hab damit letzt erst von nem server en image erstellt ins netz und nach festplattentausch wieder zurückgespielt

hab das ganze mit ghost gemacht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Januar 2005)

Mit Ghost kann man auch 'nen Server erstellen und mehrere Clients gleichzeitig installieren.
Das ist besonders praktisch wenn Du zum Beispiel alle Rechner in einem Schulungsraum neu installieren willst.


----------



## R00Ki3 (24. Januar 2005)

Was hat Ghost für anforderungen (Bootdiskette oder kann man in Ghost selbst eine Bootdisk oder CD erstellen)...

Ich glaub das ganze hat sich geklärt ich brauch Norton Ghost 2003 und nicht Norton Ghost 9,
Die Seite von Norton hat ja auch infos.
Also nochmal Danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2005)

Soweit ich weiss kannst Du direkt mit Ghost die noetige Disk erstellen.


----------



## R00Ki3 (24. Januar 2005)

WOW verdammt bist du flott, gerade mit der Arbeit angefangen und zu beginn die Seiten gecheckt


----------



## hpvw (24. Januar 2005)

Äh, ich hab dazu auch mal kurz 'ne Frage:
Ich wollte eben noch als Alternative Powerquest Driveimage empfehlen, aber bei der Suche nach einem passenden Link kam mir das alles recht merkwürdig vor.

Hat Symantec Norton und Powerquest geschluckt?
Norton war mir ja bekannt, aber Powerquest?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2005)

Ich hab die Seite auf der Arbeit auch immer auf, und guck von Zeit zu Zeit mal rein. Und da Nachmittags oefters nicht ganz so viel zu tun ist aktualisier ich recht regelmaessig.

Nachtrag: Wort vergessen, jetzt eingefuegt.


----------



## R00Ki3 (24. Januar 2005)

Ja, ich wollte als erstes Ja das ganze via DriveImage durchführen, habe das aber so recht nicht gefunden und eine alternative gesucht...
Schau mal bei Norton dort ist nun auch Partition Magic zu finden (glaube ich zumindest)...
Und vereinzelte Technische dinge von DriveImage sind nun in Ghost.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2005)

Danke fuer die Info.
Werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## hpvw (24. Januar 2005)

Ola, Symantec ist aber fleißig am shoppen, da gab's wohl mal wieder Sonderangebote an der Börse.
Und damit das noch schneller geht, gibt's für Verkäufer auch noch einen "Submit a Deal" Link, praktisch.
Das Norton-Schnäppchen gab es im August 1990 und die Powerquest-Zugabe Dezember 2003.
Das steht auf der Corporate Information Seite recht weit unten unter Historical Highlights.
Sorry für die Frage, wer selber sucht wird schlau   
Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht sollte mal einer im Namen der Bundesregierung auf den Submit a Deal Link klicken und Deutschland verkaufen. Dann kaem vielleicht mal was Geld in die ausgelutschten Kassen.


----------



## hpvw (24. Januar 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte mal einer im Namen der Bundesregierung auf den Submit a Deal Link klicken und Deutschland verkaufen. Dann kaem vielleicht mal was Geld in die ausgelutschten Kassen.


Aber bitte nicht an Symantec. Sorry, aber ich halte von denen nicht (mehr) viel.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2005)

Lieber an Symantec als an Microsoft.


----------



## Asterix-Ac (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr schonmal in Betracht gezogen, dass dies die teuersten und schlechtesten Image-Programme sind. 
Ich benutze seid Ewigkeiten Acronis TrueImage. Das Beste überhaupt.
Es ist lanfähig. Man erstellt direkt aus dem Windows-Programm eine Boot CD. Das System, das auf die CD gebrannt wird sieht aus wie Windows, ist aber Linux unter der Haube. Es kann mit viel mehr Dateisystemen umgehen als die anderen. Außerdem hat es meinen ICP-RAID-Controller sofort erkannt - ohne Probleme.
Wenn man ein Image erstellen möchte, hat man die Möglichkeit es im Netzwerk abzulegen, oder direkt auf CD/DVD zu brennen.

Also ich habe noch kein Image-Programm gesehen, was so vielfälltig ist. 
Meinen Anforderungen entspricht es voll und ganz.

Asterix


----------



## preko (27. Januar 2005)

AsterixAoH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Ich benutze seid Ewigkeiten Acronis TrueImage. Das Beste überhaupt.
> Es ist lanfähig. Man erstellt direkt aus dem Windows-Programm eine Boot CD. Das System, das auf die CD gebrannt wird sieht aus wie Windows, ist aber Linux unter der Haube. Es kann mit viel mehr Dateisystemen umgehen als die anderen. Außerdem hat es meinen ICP-RAID-Controller sofort erkannt - ohne Probleme.
> Wenn man ein Image erstellen möchte, hat man die Möglichkeit es im Netzwerk abzulegen, oder direkt auf CD/DVD zu brennen.
> ...



Hi,

ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht, aber der Preis von ca. 490,00 EUR netto (habe gerade ein aktuelles Angebot voliegen) ist für viele etwas zu hoch, daher wird oft auf andere Produkte umgeschwenkt.

Wen es interessiert, kann hier mal genauer nachlesen:

Acronis True Image Server 8.0 für Windows 

Der Vorteil ist auch, dass z. B. der komplette Win 2K3 Server mit Active Directory, etc. geimaged werden kann! Nach dem Aufspielen ist er wieder wie vorher voll einsatzfähig.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Asterix-Ac (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo preko,

also für den normalen Hausgebrauch muss man ja nicht die Server-Variante kaufen. Das normale TrueImage reicht für jeden, der nicht gerade WinNT-Server, W2k-Server oder W2k3-Server benutzt. Bei Linux ist es sowieso egal, da ist Workstation = Server und man kann das 'kleine' TrueImage benutzen.

Asterix


----------



## preko (31. Januar 2005)

AsterixAoH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... also für den normalen Hausgebrauch muss man ja nicht die Server-Variante kaufen. Das normale TrueImage reicht für jeden, der nicht gerade WinNT-Server, W2k-Server oder W2k3-Server benutzt.
> ...



Hi,

geb´ Dir vollkommen recht! Ich arbeite nur halt an einem W2K3 Server - habe erst danach die "Einzelplatzversion für rund 50,00 € gesehen. Die reicht allemal für den Heim- und Einzelplatzanwender.

Nur da ja von 6 PC´s im LAN gesprochen wurde, reden wir ja nicht mehr offiziell von "Einzel"platz-PC Umgebung, sondern zumindest von Arbeitsgruppen! 

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------

